

5 points on: How the best bosses interview for ‘Culture Fit’. - marklittlewood
http://businessofsoftware.org/2012/08/how-the-best-bosses-companies-interview-for-culture-fit-guest-blog-mikey-trafton/

======
suryaprakashrao
tell me more ...

